# $100 shotgun project!



## The Original Rooster (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, I found another $100 shotgun to play with after trading my last one on the trade blanket. This one is a Western Auto Revelation model 310 AB. Made by Mossberg, it's essentially a model 500. Shot it last weekend and was happy at how it performed. I plan to trim the barrel, trim the stock, stain it, polyurethane, install a limbsaver recoil pad, new front sight, touch up some of the bluing, and this will become my new home defense gun. I'll post pics of before and after soon.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jul 25, 2013)

Sounds like a great project! My kind of deals & projects! After I got thru with what you are doing, I would find a gunsmith to tap the barrel for screw-in chokes. Good for home defense as well as a good hunting gun!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 25, 2013)

What did you get in the trade blanket trade?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 25, 2013)

Whiteeagle said:


> Sounds like a great project! My kind of deals & projects! After I got thru with what you are doing, I would find a gunsmith to tap the barrel for screw-in chokes. Good for home defense as well as a good hunting gun!



Good idea! I might just do that since I plan to keep this one.
I traded the last one (a savage) for a really nice mosin nagant that I converted into a great shooting deer gun.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 28, 2013)

I've trimmed the barrel back with a pipe cutter and filed the sharp edges. I'll remove the stock today for trimming, stripping, and sanding. Really pleased with how it's going so far.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Aug 2, 2013)

You might want to consider tru oil on the stock rather than poly. Really good stuff


----------



## scottypp (Aug 6, 2013)

that's a great catch for $100 !!  

I never stumble on deals like that !


----------



## BANDT (Aug 24, 2013)

id like to see the mosin!


----------



## RAYM (Sep 16, 2013)

How do you touch up blueing? I'm about to do one to


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 16, 2013)

RAYM said:


> How do you touch up blueing? I'm about to do one to



Yes please.


----------

